# Have you ever seen this



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

I was on a bus tour this Saturday and took some socks I was working on along. As we began are walking tour, I noticed another member of our tour group working on socks as we walked. Have you ever seen anyone walking and knitting at the same time? I have enough trouble just walking sometimes, can't imagine combining it with knitting. LOL


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL. I'm with you.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

I sure wish I could do that!!
People text and walk, or cell-talk and walk, and often that doesn't work! [I can't at least!]

how does anyone walk along, hold the needles, keep the yarn untangled, look at the pattern, and actually knit???!! 
you should have taken a video!!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Hon, I can't even walk and chew gum at the same time. Think The Christmas Story with a twist- Kid, you'll put your eye out!


----------



## cherryt (Jun 12, 2013)

I saw a woman reading a magazine on our walking track. I'd be afraid of poking myself with a needle when I tripped and did a header.AFV material!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Ha. With my knees, I have to watch where my feet are going with every step. I know that if I go down, it will be a LONG time before I get up again!! ;-) :?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

What'll be next, knitting while having sex? Hmmmmmm, probably wouldn't get much done! (hehehe)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I saw on another chat a few years ago where someone did socks every time she walked, and only did them when she walked. She said it gave her incentive to walk more as she wanted to get the socks finished.

I tried it and fell.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes I have seen people knitting while walking.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes I have knitted while walking, I work at a nursing home and we was having issue with something and the residents had to be taken out into hallways and around the nurse stations for a while and since I work in Social Service and my job to keep residents calm, so I just happen to have my knitting so I stuck the ball of yarn in my pocket, I work on circular needles and had a dishcloth started so I walked around talking to residents while I knitted, they really enjoyed seeing me knitting the dishcloth, I can knit those things in the dark. 
Candy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I can knit and read. Haven't tried knitting and walking yet, too much to see!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I can chew gum. Or walk.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a friend who was knitting a scarf in the labor room. The doctor came in to see how she was progressing and she was sitting up in the stretcher knitting away. The doctor's comment was "Still knitting? Not a good sign."


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LAURA C said:


> I have a friend who was knitting a scarf in the labor room. The doctor came in to see how she was progressing and she was sitting up in the stretcher knitting away. The doctor's comment was "Still knitting? Not a good sign."


 :XD:


impatient knitter said:


> What'll be next, knitting while having sex? Hmmmmmm, probably wouldn't get much done! (hehehe)


Much of _which_? :twisted:


run4fittness said:


> I can knit and read. Haven't tried knitting and walking yet, too much to see!


Walking and reading - I can do. Knitting and reading - I've heard about; I've tried; I can't.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

In the past, women farmers used to do this. They were very busy during the day with the family, house, cooking, feeding the animals and washing their clothes by hand, (and delivering babies). I once saw a young women doing this when I was on vacation in Guatemala. The mother had two children about 3 or 4 years old (she couldn't have been more than 18 years old!). As she walked, she knitted carrying the yarn in a cloth basket in front of her hip. (Her children carried the baskets she had!)


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been a high school math teacher for the past 24 years. Students take 
their semester exams by department in the dining hall in a two to two and a half hour time period. Proctoring teachers must stay on theor feet and walk around the whole time. I always take along a baby sweater or an afghan and knit the whole time. I get a lot done!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> What'll be next, knitting while having sex? Hmmmmmm, probably wouldn't get much done! (hehehe)


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I used to knit and walk, even got myself one of those cute bags that clip on your belt to hold your ball of yarn. Aside from odd looks from passers by - it worked out pretty well until I got a dog. Turns out ShiTZu's and knitting while walking does not work.&#128054;&#128054;&#128054;


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

I have combined knitting and walking - a simple, easily memorised pattern. But it does slow down the walking a bit. I also knit and read, as long as the book stays open at the page, sometimes have to weigh it down with my scissors.


----------



## ptf12001 (Oct 7, 2013)

One of my fiber teachers over the years talked about knitting and walking. She said there was a belt that one of the needles fitted into somehow that made it easier. I have also seen pictures of women in the UK many years ago that would knit while tending sheep. Of course knitting in those days was a way of making garments so I guess there was some incentive.
Blessings, PT


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ptf12001 said:


> One of my fiber teachers over the years talked about knitting and walking. She said there was a belt that one of the needles fitted into somehow that made it easier. I have also seen pictures of women in the UK many years ago that would knit while tending sheep. Of course knitting in those days was a way of making garments so I guess there was some incentive.
> Blessings, PT


*Knitting Belt* also *Sheath Knitting:*
Smoqui, a guy named Roy, is Knitting Paradise's resident guru on the technique and these two topics have lots of information scattered through their pages: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9908-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40252-1.html

In this video, you can clearly see her right-hand needle firmly anchored at her waist: 




Same woman showing her speed: 




Again, but with some super-slow-motion footage:


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Sometimes I knit while reading on the nook, and I like to read the nook while walking on the treadmill, but have not tried to knit and walk ...


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I knit and walk. I used to do it while monitoring students taking test. While monitoring the hall, one of the district observers commented about it. I told her, I'm watching the kids. If you'll watch me while I knit, I don't have to look at it. The teachers that were reading were not even looking up.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

cathbeasle said:


> I was on a bus tour this Saturday and took some socks I was working on along. As we began are walking tour, I noticed another member of our tour group working on socks as we walked. Have you ever seen anyone walking and knitting at the same time? I have enough trouble just walking sometimes, can't imagine combining it with knitting. LOL


When I was younger, and on playground duty, as NZ teachers do, I generally knitted as I prowled around the sneaky places - the bike sheds, the trees, the hidden corners etc. Many teachers did the same. Okay not one of your complicated patterns, but I could manage ribbing, and cables, and sometimes even fair isle if not too complex. It was quite the normal thing.

Madkiwi


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I knit all the time when I go for my walks - I would be lost without it! It's usually just a simple dishcloth, but now that it's getting colder I am going to move on to hats. I also knit while walking around at my son's cross country meets, except when I am taking pictures. I don't have enough hands to take pictures and knit.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Now I'm really going to look silly to my dogs---walking through the trying to knit just to see if I can do it! It would have to be very simple knitting! Thank you for posting the Youtube videos! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

the lady who taught me to knit when I was 12 was one of 14 children and she told me her mother simply made white tube socks all the time, that way, you just took 2 socks and got dressed.....she told me her mom had a fabric pocket attached to her apron waistband and in it was a ball of yarn, needles and a partially made sock....she simply knitted on one sock or another all the time, putting it away in the pocket when she needed her hands for some other task....


----------



## bluemoon (Aug 27, 2013)

I like to read on my Kindle while I knit, no need to worry about pages flipping over.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

jayniet said:


> I have combined knitting and walking - a simple, easily memorised pattern. But it does slow down the walking a bit. I also knit and read, as long as the book stays open at the page, sometimes have to weigh it down with my scissors.


I knit and read all the time, doing top down 2x2 rib sock tops, log cabin all garter afghans. My DIL gave me a "Book Seat" kinda like a bean bag for books with a doo-hickey to hold the page open. DH uses one while on dialysis cos the fistula arm is obviously out of action. I also use mine while ironing plain stuff.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

yes there is a video I have seen teaching knitting and the woman is a hiker and walks as she is teaching.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> Hon, I can't even walk and chew gum at the same time. Think The Christmas Story with a twist- Kid, you'll put your eye out!


You made me laugh, PiggiesMom. I can knit and listen to a recorded book being read by someone else on my Kindle.


----------



## Mel Broom (Sep 5, 2013)

cathbeasle said:


> I was on a bus tour this Saturday and took some socks I was working on along. As we began are walking tour, I noticed another member of our tour group working on socks as we walked. Have you ever seen anyone walking and knitting at the same time? I have enough trouble just walking sometimes, can't imagine combining it with knitting. LOL


I work with children at a residential school... so yes I knit or crochet as I walk along and talk to the kids at the same time... it's not that difficult!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I have trouble knitting and talking at the same time.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I love to go to the high school sports events. I get too excited about the game to knit, and end up frogging it all. I can only do it if there is a break between the games for different age groups. Some of the kids get really interested when they ask what I am knitting, and I tell them it going to be a sock. Sometimes I take the finished sock back for them to see.


----------



## Gail Sullivan (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes I have been with someone who did that in New York City of all places!


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

There are several things I can do while knitting--watch TV, listen to music--but nothing that requires being aware of where my feet are going!


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd fall down, I listen to books while I knit. Not really reading and knitting but.........


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cathbeasle said:


> I was on a bus tour this Saturday and took some socks I was working on along. As we began are walking tour, I noticed another member of our tour group working on socks as we walked. Have you ever seen anyone walking and knitting at the same time? I have enough trouble just walking sometimes, can't imagine combining it with knitting. LOL


I actually have done it myself....but not for a long time. I would use a plastic grocery bag for the yarn ... hooked to a belt loop by way of a small key ring type caribeaner (I am pretty sure the spelling is way wrong...but hopefully you will get the idea.) 
Jane


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

JulesKnit said:


> Oh my goodness! Now I'm really going to look silly to my dogs---walking through the trying to knit just to see if I can do it! It would have to be very simple knitting! Thank you for posting the Youtube videos! :-D :thumbup:


Well, it does take some practice and getting used to doing it but it is doable. I don't do it much anymore as I trip to easy as it is but I will knit while standing in line and move along in the line without stopping the knitting. Our fiber guild has a lady who knits under the table all the time without looking at her work very much. She mostly knits socks. 
In the history of knitting you find that people used to use the walking time to spin and knit as they frequently did not have transportation and a few miles to go per day. A number of photos, tintypes, prints, and paintings are around illustrating this practice. Most of this knitting was done in a supported manner by the one needle in a holder or tucked under the arm. The garments made were Needed for survival, and usually not available any other way than to make them yourself but you also had to work and time spent walking was not wasted. We as modern knitters are mostly doing it for fun but it used to be done by everyone in a family for the survival of the people. Any excess could be sold after all.


----------



## BarryBaker (Nov 28, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I saw on another chat a few years ago where someone did socks every time she walked, and only did them when she walked. She said it gave her incentive to walk more as she wanted to get the socks finished.
> 
> I tried it and fell.


I think you're probably not meant to be _wearing_ the socks you're knitting while you walk... 

I can just about watch TV as I knit, as long as it's pretty straightforward knitting!


----------



## babyjax (Sep 6, 2013)

This was a surprisingly common sight in various cities in China when I visited. People seem to spend a lot of time in city parks (even in winter) and they seem to do all the things they would normally do at home, like play games, practice musical instruments, and knit while they walked the garden paths. Very interesting!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

When I was in Chengdu, China, a few years ago, I often saw women knitting while walking. I was fascinated!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This person needs therapy Pronto.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I can chew gum. Or walk.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I thought I was good at just watching Tv when knitting ...I could not read or walk when knitting ...that has me amazed!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Sure wish I could walk and knit, but I'm way too clumsy! When I'm out walking for exercise I need to swing my arms and I'm always watching the ground so I don't stumble over any irregularities. I'm just not coordinated enough to knit and walk.


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a friend that walks on her treadmill while knitting!


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree. If the walking tour is interesting enough why would a person want to knit?


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I would end up going into a lamp-post. Lol


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Candy said:


> Yes I have knitted while walking, I work at a nursing home and we was having issue with something and the residents had to be taken out into hallways and around the nurse stations for a while and since I work in Social Service and my job to keep residents calm, so I just happen to have my knitting so I stuck the ball of yarn in my pocket, I work on circular needles and had a dishcloth started so I walked around talking to residents while I knitted, they really enjoyed seeing me knitting the dishcloth, I can knit those things in the dark.
> Candy


Candy, I, too, have noticed that my knitting brings calm to others in tense situations. I think I am too old to begin knitting while I walk, but maybe on the Health Walker where my feet remain planted on the pedals. Ruth


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

If I could knit while walking I would be thin as a rail, because I wouldn't want to stop!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

The have yarn bags now that you can put on your wrist or strap around your waist while you walk to hold your yarn. amazing.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I saw on another chat a few years ago where someone did socks every time she walked, and only did them when she walked. She said it gave her incentive to walk more as she wanted to get the socks finished.
> 
> I tried it and fell.


I would have too!!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I walk for fun and knit for fun. Never both at the same time.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

NY Hummer said:


> I sure wish I could do that!!
> People text and walk, or cell-talk and walk, and often that doesn't work! [I can't at least!]
> 
> how does anyone walk along, hold the needles, keep the yarn untangled, look at the pattern, and actually knit???!!
> you should have taken a video!!


There are holders for keeping the yarn around your wrist. I have one.
The knitter probably knew her pattern and didn't need to carry it.
Look at pictures in historical knitting books. It was quite common for peasants to walk and knit, especially if they were tending sheep. Two Swedes could knit on one project at the same time, although they sat down to do it. Study the old Greek vases and you will see women spinning flax while they walked.
The ancients were more versatile than the 2000s somethings.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I, myself am lucky to just walk, but I have seen many photos and stories of people doing it as a daily habit. Here is a post on such daily habits with links.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> Hon, I can't even walk and chew gum at the same time. Think The Christmas Story with a twist- Kid, you'll put your eye out!


That is what my mom says!!! LOL


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I, too, have enough to do to walk--adding knitting to the equation would result in disaster, both for me and whatever I was knitting!!

Karen


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Whilst walking to work at our library there would also be a man walking to his work. He was carrying all his daily supplies & knitting socks as he went. Envy! While working guard duty at an art show at the library a high school class came through. One of the boys was crocheting as he walked through. His yarn was in his back pocket & over his shoulder. He was very good looking & I wondered if he was trying to impress the girls? 
* Shall we all give it a try? * Sherry


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Not I said the little red hen.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have knit as we walked through the county fair. Only place I won't knit is in the livestock barns.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I could do that if I could still walk!!!! I am 81 yrs. oldd, in a power wheelchair now. I knit CONTINENTAL STYLE and I'll bet I could do that if I had the yarn in a bag or container on my belt. When I ride the handicap van to the Dr., I normally knit while we are riding.


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

I used to walk and knit all the time. I would do baby bootees on double points. The yarn when in the fanny pack and I had the pattern memorized. Unfortunately that dog is no longer with us. One of the 2 we have now would cooperate nicely but the other is too hardheaded. As far as reading and knitting, the only problem is keeping the book open. I have to lay something heavy on it to keep to the correct page.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes I have. A member of our month knitting group knits socks while she walks. Her yarn is in a fanny pack and away she goes.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

I do it quite often; but it has to be something simple like socks or fairy feet. I work full time so I don't have nearly as much time as I'd like for knitting.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Yes I have. A member of our month knitting group knits socks while she walks. Her yarn is in a fanny pack and away she goes.


Sweatshirts with pouches on the front work great for this.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> What'll be next, knitting while having sex? Hmmmmmm, probably wouldn't get much done! (hehehe)


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, of course! It's really not difficult so long as you know the pattern, are in an area without needing to do shaping or measuring, and stick the ball of yarn in a pocket. Give it a try! I used to knit during lunch hours at work while playing bridge, and only put the work down in my lap when I was playing (not defending) a hand.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Surprisingly enough, in Peru and Ecuador, I saw people, men as well as women and sometimes children, knitting everywhere and under any circumstances while walking, feeding their baby, babies hanging in a blanket on their hip, while eating or travelling. They have a basket with the wool on one arm and they knit fair isle sweaters at such a speed that you can hardly see their hands moving. This is their work, they were paid by companies to be exported and sold at a much higher price. I inquired about buying one of them and was taken to a large warehouse where there were piles and piles of finished sweaters and cardigans, all different from each other. A group of people were sewing buttons on the cardigans. I chose a beautiful cardigan and waited for the buttons to be sewed on, I paid $12.00 for it. This was real wool. I saw the same sweaters being sold here in Canada for betwen $70.00 and $150.00 depending where they were sold. What I'm wondering is... how much were these knitters paid per sweater? 
On the same trip, I met a business man who was recruiting knitters. When I mentioned my admiration for the ability of the knitters, his reaction was: "these people are just like animals, once you've trained them to do a job, they're like machines, they go at it without thinking." 
That was in the 90's. I don't know what's going on now.


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

When I was working in a quilt store, a lady from Mew Zealand was walking around looking at fabric knitting up a storm (fast) on circulars. She was making a hat. I was fascinated!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup , I have seen people multi task that way. Oh yeah I am one of them.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Somebody posted a link to the first episode of that BBC program about knitting, and they showed people walking and knitting. For that matter they showed them knitting in all kinds of circumstances.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

No. I'd rather sit and relax and knit because I find knitting so relaxing. I wouldn't want to run into someone while walking and knitting - I think I might fall into a hole!


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

I used to walk or stroll while knitting but haven't done it recently. Should try again to see if I can. Maybe that way I will walk more. I do knit and read or watch TV. I also knit during a class I take but only if I can keep it under the table and keep my eyes on the speaker. I once watched a young man knitting a multicolored project while walking the C&O canal tow path near D.C. He had all his yarn in his backpack and his fingers were flying.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

cathbeasle said:


> I was on a bus tour this Saturday and took some socks I was working on along. As we began are walking tour, I noticed another member of our tour group working on socks as we walked. Have you ever seen anyone walking and knitting at the same time? I have enough trouble just walking sometimes, can't imagine combining it with knitting. LOL


Yes, in my local yarn shop! I can't walk and chew gum at the same time, so this is waaaaaaayyyyy beyond my skill set.


----------



## JanetV (Jun 3, 2011)

When I was in Peru, it was very common to see not only women but children as well walking around and talking while knitting, socks and gloves. Amazing!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I looked at the links Jessica Jean posted about Hazel Tindall, and I can't even knit as fast as she does in the slow motion one. LOL
There was another video on that page that was kind of interesting, about Amanda Seyfreid


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

My friend, Anja, does it. She just walks around knitting socks. All you see from her hands is flick flick flick and before you know it a sock appears! It's like magic!


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

I actually have a little bag that slings over my shoulder to hold the yarn while I knit. My husband really dislikes it when I do that, but its nice when he's looking at guitars or computers for an hour or so...


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

cathbeasle said:


> I was on a bus tour this Saturday and took some socks I was working on along. As we began are walking tour, I noticed another member of our tour group working on socks as we walked. Have you ever seen anyone walking and knitting at the same time? I have enough trouble just walking sometimes, can't imagine combining it with knitting. LOL


The lady who taught me to knit could walk and knit and I've seen photos of women walking with sacks of peat on their backs and knitting from days gone by. I can't do it. Tried and fell. Wasn't worth the "owies". I can knit while on a large bus but not while a passenger in a car. Forget planes too. :-(


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, I envy all you "ambi-dexterous" people. Now if I could knit while I walk I would definitely walk more.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> Hon, I can't even walk and chew gum at the same time. Think The Christmas Story with a twist- Kid, you'll put your eye out!


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

cathbeasle said:


> I was on a bus tour this Saturday and took some socks I was working on along. As we began are walking tour, I noticed another member of our tour group working on socks as we walked. Have you ever seen anyone walking and knitting at the same time? I have enough trouble just walking sometimes, can't imagine combining it with knitting. LOL


Yes, I have. First visit to a new LYS and a lady came in knitting something, talking to the clerk, and her hands were just flying. Rad.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I can chew gum. Or walk.


Love it!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

cathbeasle said:


> I was on a bus tour this Saturday and took some socks I was working on along. As we began are walking tour, I noticed another member of our tour group working on socks as we walked. Have you ever seen anyone walking and knitting at the same time? I have enough trouble just walking sometimes, can't imagine combining it with knitting. LOL


Some people and even read while walking. That is something that I can't do, no more than trying to knit or crochet while walking.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Google Shetland walking knitters and up come lots. they had knitting belts which held the end of a long needle pointed at both ends, so stabilized the free end. they also had things like an oversized s-hook which went around their necks and held the ball of yarn. Never a watsed moment. I blame my knitting obsession on a Scottish Grandmother- the devil finds work for idle hands.
Happy Canadian thanksgiving to all


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

I have Wandered about on a flat surface while knitting but to actually stride forward as in walk would be a disaster. I tend to trip over the slightest bump in the road.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I know people who can walk and knit. They can also walk and spindle spin at the same time. The mind boggles. I have a hard enough time walking without adding knitting or spinning to it.

Hazel


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

I used to be able to do it, not with difficult patterns, but with simple ones. Alas, at 81 wouldn't try it now!

VC


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Odd this is being posted ~ Saw the same a week ago, ear plugs in listening to music (or could it have been the instructions), never even a glance to what she was knitting while walking, descending stairs to a subway platform, and getting on the subway. I was amazed, she never missed a stitch!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Although I have never done it I can imagine someone doing it. I walk and read even on a treadmill holding the book. It just takes a lot of practice.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes, there is a knit store in Galena IL that has a gal who knits as she roams around the store. I sure couldn't do it!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

cathbeasle said:


> I was on a bus tour this Saturday and took some socks I was working on along. As we began are walking tour, I noticed another member of our tour group working on socks as we walked. Have you ever seen anyone walking and knitting at the same time? I have enough trouble just walking sometimes, can't imagine combining it with knitting. LOL


Like many knitting techniques, it takes practice, confidence in knitting without constantly looking at the work, and an easy or easily memorized pattern. I frequently knit socks while walking, on circulars, two at a time, with the yarn ball tucked inside the foot so that there is no tangling, or with the yarn in a waist pack occasionally dangling the work to let the yarn untwist. It amazes other people that it can be done, but many knitters do it, so it isn't all that unusual. I can also spindle spin and walk around as well. Practice at home walking in your living room or in a hallway. Like all skills it does take some time to learn, but then you can knit in the supermarket line with no problem at all.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I always admired the Peruvian women who walk and knit or spin. I like to sit comfortably when I am knitting. I don't think I could walk and knit.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

My daughter likes to walk while she crochets. But I don't think it would work for me.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

If you Google - shepherds stilts knitting - you will see something very surprising!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

One of our daughters used to walk 3 miles to school because she got fed up with public transport and used that time to read !! She passed all her exams so I guess that worked. As for me it takes me all my time to sit and knit. Must look out for old photos now to see if anyone is knitting and working!
Thanks for the history lessons - this has been fascinating.


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

I went to a big knitter's convention and saw several women walking around knitting mostly socks. I tried it but I made too many mistakes.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I can walk and read or walk and knit. When knitting, I use patterns I don't have to look at very often and put the yarn in a shoulder bag or the pocket of my hoodie. I tried the knitting and walking after reading of someone on KP doing it. It works, except when my ball of yarn falls out of my pocket and I don't realize it until I've walked 1/4 mile or so (LOL!!). I bet people would get a laugh watching me chase down that ball!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## happyhens (Apr 15, 2013)

no i dont think i could walk and knit i did crochet while in labour with my son it was a christening gown he is now 28!!!!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have worked on small projects while walking. Once i walked a picket line in the early 60's and knitted a sweater.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes I have seen a woman walking and knitting at the same time. In face she can knit with one hand. She put the needle with her work on under her armpit and held it there and knitted with the right hand. Now I know I could never do that. She could do this and talk to you at the same time without even looking at her work. She used to own a yarn shop here in town but its no longer there.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I have to wait a few minutes for my husband to pick me up every afternoon. I have my yarn in a bag that I hang on my arm and then I knit while I am standing there. I only do this on something that I don't have to check the pattern on. 

I would never try walking and knitting...I fall down walking and breathing. LOL


----------



## Shari Michener (Jun 17, 2013)

no I have never seen this and I have to look where I walk.


----------



## Chickadee822 (Jun 21, 2013)

When I was in Barcelona several years ago, women were standing outside their shops talking and knitting and walking around. I was amazed. I do wish I could knit and read at the same time.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

cathbeasle said:


> I was on a bus tour this Saturday and took some socks I was working on along. As we began are walking tour, I noticed another member of our tour group working on socks as we walked. Have you ever seen anyone walking and knitting at the same time? I have enough trouble just walking sometimes, can't imagine combining it with knitting. LOL


I do sometimes, depending on why I'm walking. Of course it must be a mindless project.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I was going to ask where her ball of yarn was while she walked and knitted??!~!??? :shock:


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Knitting or Sexting?



impatient knitter said:


> What'll be next, knitting while having sex? Hmmmmmm, probably wouldn't get much done! (hehehe)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ethgro said:


> I have Wandered about on a flat surface while knitting but to actually stride forward as in walk would be a disaster. I tend to trip over the slightest bump in the road.


Age 12. For the only year of my school-life, I was near enough to home to go home for lunch as well as walk to and from school. This I did, but the going home was not swift; I had no desire to return under my step-father's roof. I dawdled and - to slow progress - read while walking. I was oblivious to anything on the sidewalk, though I did stop reading long enough to check traffic when crossing the street. One day, I noticed the footing was ... different. I stopped reading and looked down to see just _what_ was different. 
I had not noticed as I walked through a string 'barrier' demarcating a newly poured slab of concrete, and was standing stock-still smack in the middle of wet concrete!  There was no one in sight, so I leapt sidewise to get onto the grass, and high-tailed it out of there, before someone _did_ show up and get angry with me! I never used that particular route again.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I walk and knit. I only knit on certain projects. Mostly something that doesn't need a lot of attention. Plan sock, scarf in simple pattern, sweater in the round in stockinet, that sort of thing. I have had people come up to me and ask questions, some stare and giggle. My Grandmother could knit and churn butter at the same time.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

omg - what great thinkers we are!! Bookmarking to the utmost.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone who thinks of multi-tasking as a new phenomenon is just plain wrong!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

how to's gppd ones


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I can see it now - eyes on knitting, foot down gopher hole - eeek!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, I saw a young women at a Memorial Day ceremony in May walking, talking and knitting all at the same time. Don't know what she was working on because I was just amazed she was doing it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

valmac said:


> I can see it now - eyes on knitting, foot down gopher hole - eeek!


I wouldn't advise walking while either knitting or reading except on smooth and familiar pavement. In my mind, not watching where you're setting your feet on uneven ground is just asking for trouble!


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

I would love to be able to knit and walk or even read and walk, but know it would be highly dangerous....just a few days ago, in my usual daydream, I managed to accidentally step onto the down escalator when I was expecting to go up. Managed to regain my balance and descend reasonably gracefully, although very red-faced, much to the amusement of a few onlookers!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't seen anyone doing that, but I know I am not coordinated enough to knit and walk!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I often find myself practicing to knit and sleep. I don't seem to be getting the hang of it.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I've seen it done ,but not by me. I'd probably kill myself trying. I walk into low branches all of the time ,and trip on everything. Sure don't need to add another obstacle into he mix"/


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

I knit when at auctions, walking around. I put the yarn in a fanny pack or hang a bag on my belt, then my hands are free to knit. I also tat while walking, but only on a pattern I am very familiar with.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

You see that all the time in Peru!


----------



## kerat (Aug 15, 2013)

I knew a woman that was killed in a car accident which she would have survived had it not been for the Knitting needle going through her throat. I have never knitted while travelling since.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have knitted and walked.. but it has to be a small project and simple..


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I think she would miss the thrill of the walking tour!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> What'll be next, knitting while having sex? Hmmmmmm, probably wouldn't get much done! (hehehe)


I love your sense of humor!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

When I went into labor with my first child, my Aunt who was a nurse, told me to walk. Too hot to walk outside, so I started walking from room to room, crocheting a baby blanket I had half done. My step-mother was cleaning and each time she entered a room I was walking in, she jumped a foot. The walking worked cause the minute I hit the bed to go to sleep, my water broke, mad rush to the hospital and my daughter was born 59 minutes after we registered. My Aunt was in delivery with me and she and step-mother had taken something to stay awake thinking I'd be there for hours. They were up all night while I slept the rest of the night. I might add that I finished the blanket just before bedtime. Brings back such memories!!! 59 years ago.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

clickerMLL said:


> Yes, of course! It's really not difficult so long as you know the pattern, are in an area without needing to do shaping or measuring, and stick the ball of yarn in a pocket. Give it a try! I used to knit during lunch hours at work while playing bridge, and only put the work down in my lap when I was playing (not defending) a hand.


Ewwww, you were lucky. I tried the bridge/knitting routine and made more than one partner mad...even if we won! . . . jo


----------



## knitluck (Apr 24, 2012)

I can walk a little bit and knit if I have one of those sock knitting bags that hang off your wrist. I usually bring one of those to the park with the kids. I can knit vanilla socks pretty well and if there's a mistake it's not that difficult to fix.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I can walk and read, knit and watch TV when it doesn't require looking up too often.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I often find myself practicing to knit and sleep. I don't seem to be getting the hang of it.


Hah! I'm working on this too. It seems I need more practice at doing both. I'm quite good at one at a time. ;-)


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

BiDDi said:


> Hah! I'm working on this too. It seems I need more practice at doing both. I'm quite good at one at a time. ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

I get tired of sitting around -- and to do it for too long makes me achy -- so every now and then I get on my treadmill -- hang the knitting bag on the arm of it -- and set the speed for about one mph. I knit mostly hats, certainly nothing complicated, as I meander along.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cathbeasle said:


> I was on a bus tour this Saturday and took some socks I was working on along. As we began are walking tour, I noticed another member of our tour group working on socks as we walked. Have you ever seen anyone walking and knitting at the same time? I have enough trouble just walking sometimes, can't imagine combining it with knitting. LOL


When I see my reflection in a window as I walk past it. Always socks as well- what a great incentive to get out and walk (do stick to plain stocking stitch or rib though).

And I grew up with a mother who knitted and read so I thought it was what you always did so of course I automatically did the same.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

BarryBaker said:


> I think you're probably not meant to be _wearing_ the socks you're knitting while you walk...
> 
> I can just about watch TV as I knit, as long as it's pretty straightforward knitting!


Maybe it's because it 2:30 in the morning, but the mental images of someone knitting the socks they are wearing while walking has me in stitches!!!! I'd put my eye out for sure.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A few commented on the difficulty of keeping the page open while reading. Well thisis what sits next to my computer all the time (and another one on the table downatairs). In use and showing you what it looks like.

BTW I did like the idea of knitting the sock I was wearing as I went!


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, I could. Until the 5th June this year, I used to walk to my friends place and back some distance away, knitting. I had the wool in a bag on my wrist or in a pocket. I fell - no - not walking - in the bathroom that day, and broke 4 vertebrae, and 
am still not ok. Physio sent me home with a walking stick and a walker last week, which I haven't used yet. Have just started to knit again. I used to knit under the desk at school. Also
took it to the pictures with me.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I can knit and read at the same time as long as I am sitting at a table. I think I could walk and knit if I wasn't always in such a hurry.

I saw a youngster at Westmead Station knitting a bright pink scarf. I invited her to come to visit us at the Knitters Guild at Blacktown, I have yet to see her come.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

The thing many of you are not seeing is that the recommendation is for something you don't need to watch constantly while you are knitting and walking. If you are constantly watching the knitting you will have a mishap, just as one might just walk into wet concrete while reading and walking, or fall into a fountain pool in a mall while texting. You need to be confident enough in your knitting to do this without looking at it. Me, I am one of those people who trip on flat surfaces and I have lousy balance issues, but, yes, I can walk and knit at the same time with many fewer problems than just walking. I can also write checks at the same time, something DH has yet to figure out when he comes to sheep and wool festivals with me.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Mousepotato,

You are right. So far I only walk and make easy garter stitch washcloths. They are something I don't need to look at and can put down without losing my place. Hats on a circular will be next - again easy, rounds and rounds of stockinette. I might as well be productive while I'm trying to stay healthy. With a full time job, a husband, and three kids, one kid in sports right now, and part-time schooling for my bachelors degree, I knit whenever I can!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I once saw a woman riding a stationery bike in a gym - while she knit! (She was all smiles!!!!)


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> What'll be next, knitting while having sex? Hmmmmmm, probably wouldn't get much done! (hehehe)


Of which bit???? the sex or knitting LOL


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

I would think that if you don't have to be a sighted person to knit, that it would be a simple matter to learn to walk while knitting. I've seen people knitting at conferences while paying visual attention to the speakers, and while it was in many cases distracting to the people seated next to the knitter, the knitter seemed in later discussions to get just as much benefit from the conference as others. Additionally, it may be that the knitting was helpful if the individual was having an episode of anxiety.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to be able to read and knit, when I used a Palm Pilot as my ebook reader and it had the auto scroll where you could set the speed that the text moved up the screen. I have a Nook now and just don't enjoy it as much because of no auto scroll; there was a sort of challenge element to it with keeping up with the auto scroll that just isn't there with tapping to turn the individual pages. I can knit and walk if I have a center-pull skein that is behaving itself and a free pocket.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

tinykneecaps, I love your 59 year old story. Don't see that in our labour wards now but perhaps the colleagues who do homebirths may - must ask "the midwife of my grandchildren"


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I can knit standing, but not walking.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

wyldwmn said:


> I would think that if you don't have to be a sighted person to knit, that it would be a simple matter to learn to walk while knitting. I've seen people knitting at conferences while paying visual attention to the speakers, and while it was in many cases distracting to the people seated next to the knitter, the knitter seemed in later discussions to get just as much benefit from the conference as others. Additionally, it may be that the knitting was helpful if the individual was having an episode of anxiety.


When I'm among other people, it does help me to feel less anxious -- esp. among those who make me nervous or I'm concerned about mouthing off to. But when I'm at a meeting or something, it helps me to focus on what's being presented.


----------



## paula catherine (Jul 19, 2013)

I have walked and crocheted beanies. I carry the yarn in a small backpack. Once, I got embarrassed because when I crossed the street in a crosswalk a car lightly honked at me. My little bit of yarn was trailing behind me on the ground and the driver was trying to let me know. oops!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

There once was, years back, a complaint appearing in either Dear Abby or Ann Landers (Don't remember which) about a lady who knitted in church during a mass. The lady who wrote in was complaining about this lady being distracting to the mass. Basically, the response to the complainer was if she paid attention to the mass she would not have seen the woman knitting.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

I have. My Mother used to walk around knitting when she came to stay with me. I had four little boys under three and she was usually knitting for them. I believe my Grandmother used to always have some crochet edging in her apron pocket to work on in a quiet moment. I still have some of her edging that I have used on a Santa sack for my grand=daughter.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Have seen it---but could never do it. Like you, I have all I can do to watch where I'm going.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I can knit and walk, knit and read on the computer, watch a movie at a theatre and knit a very easy project.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh, what a great idea! I am so like you. Sometimes I need something to help me zip my lip. Sunny


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Irene-KnittingParadise.com said:


> There once was, years back, a complaint appearing in either Dear Abby or Ann Landers (Don't remember which) about a lady who knitted in church during a mass. The lady who wrote in was complaining about this lady being distracting to the mass. Basically, the response to the complainer was if she paid attention to the mass she would not have seen the woman knitting.


I agree that this "complainer", apparently, was not paying attention to the mass and that she probably isn't a knitter herself. If she was, she would know that, in most cases, a knitter can both knit and pay attention to the service. I knit in my Sunday school class all the time and am still able to pay attention and even join in with discussions.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

me too. I can't remember the patterns, so I would definitely not be able to walk, knit and hold the pattern. Not enough hands lol


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

No


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> Mousepotato,
> 
> You are right. So far I only walk and make easy garter stitch washcloths. They are something I don't need to look at and can put down without losing my place. Hats on a circular will be next - again easy, rounds and rounds of stockinette. I might as well be productive while I'm trying to stay healthy. With a full time job, a husband, and three kids, one kid in sports right now, and part-time schooling for my bachelors degree, I knit whenever I can!!


I hear you, I've been there, done that right through finishing my Master's Degree. All the kids were in Scouts, one played basketball, all of them took music lessons. I got to knit a lot. I could also put 500 miles on my van from the time I left work on Friday until I got back to work on Monday, just carting them around.

Actually, I never knit while walking until I'd learned to spin while walking. It came fairly naturally after that. I knit while pushing the grocery cart (absolutely amazed the sales people at King Arthur Flour last spring as I worked on some socks while filling the cart at the same time), or walking through sheep and wool festivals (have to take time to fondle the fibers, though). I'd love to have watched the old Shetland knitters who could work complex lace shawls on multiple DPNS while they walked, though. It's one of the things that amazes me. One of these days I'd love to visit the knitters in Orenburg, Russia who memorize their lace patterns (although since some of the patterns are generations old and family patterns I think they may be inherited genetically) and make those beautiful shawls without written patterns. I think we should be truly indebted to those folks like Sharon Miller, Sarah Don, and Galena Khleminova who have taken the time to research and record these old lace patterns for those of us who haven't been blessed enough to memorize them.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> I would think that if you don't have to be a sighted person to knit, that it would be a simple matter to learn to walk while knitting. I've seen people knitting at conferences while paying visual attention to the speakers, and while it was in many cases distracting to the people seated next to the knitter, the knitter seemed in later discussions to get just as much benefit from the conference as others. Additionally, it may be that the knitting was helpful if the individual was having an episode of anxiety.


This is why I sit in the back at these conferences <G>. Many a knitting project has kept me from going to sleep at a conference. Although, that said, I did rip out a heel from my last pair of socks after All College Day a couple of weeks ago, I dropped a stitch during a slide show and even though I picked it up (I keep a crochet hook in my purse for such things), I missed a couple of strands and wasn't willing to live with it.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

I knit and walk. In Mukteshwar where I spend my summers all the women knit, chat and walk. I'll send you some pictures. They are usually knitting uniform sweaters for their school going children though some of them knit for a local NGO as well. I love it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> This is why I sit in the back at these conferences <G>. Many a knitting project has kept me from going to sleep at a conference. Although, that said, I did rip out a heel from my last pair of socks after All College Day a couple of weeks ago, I dropped a stitch during a slide show and even though I picked it up (I keep a crochet hook in my purse for such things), I missed a couple of strands and wasn't willing to live with it.


And while this is a pain I figure I haven't lost much time if I need to frog something because I couldn't concentrate as well as I wanted and the other option was to do no knitting. I have probably not needed to frog all I did so I'm still ahead! And especially if you take into account the total amount over a period that you achieve this way (definitely nore done than frogged).


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I can crochet while walking on the treadmill slowly, but haven't tried knitting. I'd rather get a great workout on the treadmill, THEN sit and enjoy my knitting or crocheting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

CarolA said:


> I can crochet while walking on the treadmill slowly, but haven't tried knitting. I'd rather get a great workout on the treadmill, THEN sit and enjoy my knitting or crocheting.


But it helps make me get out and walk. I figure that slower and daily is better than faster but occasionally!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

On FB is the story of a young man running in a marathon and knitting a scarf. He wanted to combine the two and set a record for longest scarf knotted. I think he said he has fallen only once??


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

CarolA said:


> I can crochet while walking on the treadmill slowly, but haven't tried knitting. I'd rather get a great workout on the treadmill, THEN sit and enjoy my knitting or crocheting.


I have knitted while riding a stationary bicycle. Of course, I have to watch the strand of the yarn so it wouldn't get caught on the peddle or the wheel.


----------

